# Car keeps going in reduced power mode or safe mode?



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

I will be driving my car, then either be down shifting at a low speed or just starting at a stop light and the car will go into safe mode and not allow me to push the gas, or it will only allow me to move at about 5 mph... I just purchased the car and kinda freaking out... It has LT headers, air intake new mufflers, no cats. Those are the only things I could think of that would have to do with the motor. If there is anything specific you might need to know, just ask and I will try my best to explain it. 

Also on a side note... it looks like there is a "slight" leak in the intake gasget. I plan on fixing that in the next week or two by replacing it. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Get the computer scanned for codes. Should show the cause. Probably an
accelerator pedal sensor going bad.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Check the codes. Go from there.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Codes will zero in where to look but it's more than likely the pedal sensor or MAF


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, I am going in now to get it scannned... wish me luck :confused


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

Here are the codes

P0171
P0174
P2101
P2135

I erased all codes when I ran it, then the car when into safe mode on my way home so I ran the codes again and it gave me 8 all four listed and then relisted... Any ideas? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Apache443 said:


> Here are the codes
> 
> P0171
> P0174
> ...


The P2102-P2135 codes are for throttle pedal position sensor and throttle actuator control motor circuit range. The P0171 & P0174 are for both banks being lean. You have 2 different issues going on. The first is probably the pedal sensor and the second could be an air leak in the intake path.


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> The P2102-P2135 codes are for throttle pedal position sensor and throttle actuator control motor circuit range. The P0171 & P0174 are for both banks being lean. You have 2 different issues going on. The first is probably the pedal sensor and the second could be an air leak in the intake path.


Do you know where I could get a pedal sensor and how much that is and if I could do it on my own? 

Also I am looking for a new intake gasket considering that is where I believe the leak is. Should I just purchase that from a GM Dealership? or get an aftermarket one? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

could driving in safe mode trigger the lean codes??


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

I dont think so... but the car thre two more codes at me today...

P1516
P2176

I have no idea what is going on... Any ideas of what I should try first?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, as stated already, swap out the throttle pedal switch first.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know what 2176 is but the other is a throttle actuator code. I'd try the pedal sensor first. You may be limited on where you can get those parts but I'd get the cheapest I could.


----------



## gggto (Sep 21, 2011)

Rukee said:


> could driving in safe mode trigger the lean codes??


That makes sense. Alot of cars will run leaner when it detects a problem. I had this problem before with my old car. I ran it with no cat and the bad reading on the downstream o2 put the car into some safty loop where it ran like garbage. I would fix the throttle position sensor and see if the other problems work themselves out before tearing off the intake manifold.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

gggto said:


> That makes sense. Alot of cars will run leaner when it detects a problem. I had this problem before with my old car. I ran it with no cat and the bad reading on the downstream o2 put the car into some safty loop where it ran like garbage. I would fix the throttle position sensor and see if the other problems work themselves out before tearing off the intake manifold.


No cat would cause ther rear O2 to throw a code... but the rear O2s only check the cat. They have NOTHING to do with how the car drives.


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok, so I unplugged the throttle body wires from both the intake manifold and the accelerator pedal. I cleaned them up and put some electric grease inside the clips. Since then I have driven the car about 500 miles and it has not gone.on reduced power mode or spit any other codes at me besides the lean codes for engine bank one and two. Those codes I am almost sure are from a couple leaked in the intake manifold. Unfortunately the bolts on the intake manifold were tightened too tight at some point and cracked the plastic. So now I need a new intake manifold so if anyone knows where to get a good deal on one please let me know. 

I just wanted to say thanks for all your help, to everyone who responded and hopefully if someone has this same problem this will help.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using AutoGuide.Com Free


----------



## G8 isais (Apr 16, 2020)

Apache443 said:


> Ok, so I unplugged the throttle body wires from both the intake manifold and the accelerator pedal. I cleaned them up and put some electric grease inside the clips. Since then I have driven the car about 500 miles and it has not gone.on reduced power mode or spit any other codes at me besides the lean codes for engine bank one and two. Those codes I am almost sure are from a couple leaked in the intake manifold. Unfortunately the bolts on the intake manifold were tightened too tight at some point and cracked the plastic. So now I need a new intake manifold so if anyone knows where to get a good deal on one please let me know.
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks for all your help, to everyone who responded and hopefully if someone has this same problem this will help.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using AutoGuide.Com Free


Hey bro my name is John I’m having similar issue as the problem with your g8 I just purchased a Pontiac g8 and I’m going threw the same thing can you explain. What how to start man please bro I’m just been bumm out


----------

